# spec v port and polish?????



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

do anybody know the specs on port and polishing a head for the spec v????? please i need so help....


thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

which specs are you referring to? all you need is a new gasket, either for the head or the intake manifold to know where you need to cut for the porting. as far as polishing goes, it depends on how smooth you want it to be. up to you man.


----------

